# Anyfish Anywhere rods at the SCUSA NE Open



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I've got to say these rods were a hit at the NE Open. More than one caster had their longest cast of the weekend using either the 13' surf 3-5 oz or the 13' beach 6-8 oz. The 13 surf proved to be a great 100 gram and even 125 gram rod. The 13' beach actually took 4th overall with a 150 gram sinker.

These are not difficult to manage hernia poles either, they are FISHING RODS... !!!!

The guys really seemed to love the way they cast and the way they feel. Lightweight, easy to load, bite sensitive tip and plenty of power makes for a great combination.

Check them out at carolinacastpro.com!!!

Tommy


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Blanks*

What brand blanks took the top three in each class?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not sure exactly what each caster was throwing but it probably went something like this.

175 - zziplex
zziplex 
zziplex

150 - zziplex
zziplex
zziplex
AFAW

125 - zziplex
zziplex
zziplex

100 - zziplex
zziplex
zziplex

There may have been a Century or two and I know at least one caster was throwing a Fusion.

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

My 13' AFAW 3 to 5 is being built as I type. I can say imho, it is one of the best "feeling" rods I have had the pleasure to cast. I threw a factory rod at HI during the drum tourney with an older 6500 CT with 14lb on it and could see the spool. This was using just an overhead thump and I had never thrown the rod.

It was light, FLEXABLE and just felt good.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Was the Fusion the one Gary snappped ?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

surf rat said:


> What brand blanks took the top three in each class?


Gary used Daiwa Amorphous Whisker & Inferno for the 100 & 150 and All Star 1507 for the 125. 

I used an AS 1507 for 3rd in the 100gm (spinner).



Connman said:


> Was the Fusion the one Gary snappped ?


It was an Inferno; the tourney butt snapped just under the ferrule.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

To clarify the busted inferno butt.

Clyde and I have been working with T Wheeler to explore the possiblities of developing a tournament rod based on the fusion tip. About a month ago Clyde extended a factory inferno butt by one foot for me to play around with on the field. This butt was not reinforced or beefed up in any way to handle the levearge that the extra foot of length AND the extra torque of a pendulum tournament cast.

I had heard it creak a time or two, Gary just hit it hard and it snapped.

Once again theis was an experimental butt that was NOT beefed up to take the heat of a full tournament cast.

It was an impressive thing to watch though.... 

Tommy


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

*Tommy get with me on this*

First I've heard of it. I'm curious about this one. 

Tommy


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Broken rod*

It looked like a lot more than a foot broke. I'd say more like three feet.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

surf rat,

The butt was extended 1 foot at the bottom. The actual break occured about 2" below the tip/butt joint.

Tommy


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

All rods break at some time or other including zziplex but not many . 
Prototypes are especially susceptable to breakage as the designers are experimenting with materials and mandrel wrapping . 
in production rods most breakage is down to user error of some sort , high sticking , over loading , torquing the blank and bad casting style and the number one cause being car/truck/house door slammage .
Unless you hear of multiple rod breaking don't judge a broken rod too harshly and most good manufacturers will warranty the rod .


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Tommy

The Allfish rods look good. One of the guys at practice last Friday at the NE Open said that he gained 100 feet on his cast. I like the fact that they come with an extension butt. Perfect for fishing, cast low and reel in high. I can't wait to give them a test drive at the SE Open. 

Bill Sr


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

practice in marlton soon?
gotta get ready for crisfield.


----------

